# In 6 Months



## ILuvFish (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's my Aquarium Story.
Just before Christmas (December 2010) I had a 20cm Red Oscar in a 4 foot tank. He looked ok but the more I read the more I realised I was going to need a bigger tank - and soon.
So I bought a 6 x 15 x 18 tank and was quite happy with it.









My problem was, I could never keep the water nice and clear. After a few days it always went green. I loved my Oscars though.
However, the more I read and the more people I spoke with and met, the more I discovered and found even more exciting fish.
I learned about sumps and so I decided to research further into this.
I sold the above tank and the Oscars went with it.
I then bought a 6 x 2 x 2 tank (2nd hand)








However the risk in buying 2nd hand tanks is leaking. So I searched for a better tank - at least one that didn't leak.
I found a very nice 8 x 2 x 2 at a very nice price (I really didn't want such a big tank but it came cheaper than I could get a replacement 6 x 2 x 2)
The day after I committed to buy the 8 foot tank I found the 6 foot tank didn't actually leak.
But I kept my word and bought the 8 foot tank and of course this meant a new stand and well here we are today.
In this tank I have African Malawi Cichlids which I am very happy with indeed. Beautiful colours.








I have in here:
Flame Back, Yellow tail black acei, Red Top Zebras, Red Zebras, Dragons Bloods, Electric Yellows, Hongi, Venustus, Tangerine, Msobo, Salousi, Ob Peacock, Labeotropheus trewevasae and I know I have left a few out but also about 8 Common Bristlenose and approximately 60 Apple snails (Black and Golden combined). I want to add White Knight and either a Mpanga or an Afra Cobue.
The bottom tank is holding some fish I removed. I have too many of a couple of species so, they will go to a new home. However, when they go I will be turning this 3 foot tank into a planted tank with endlers, Cherry Shrimp and Albino Bristlenose cats.

Hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice!Ive always wanted such a large tank,but never got around to actually getting one.Now I dont have the room.


----------

